# اتعرف على مشاريع pipe line



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
هذة دعوة للتعرف على كيف يتم تنفيذ pipe line و piping system .................


----------



## محمدغزالى (30 مايو 2008)

انا ملاحظ على قدر علمى وخبرتى البسيطة ان اكتر ناس بتعمل فى هذا المجال هم الاخوة المهندسين المدنين مع ان هذا واضح جدا ان هو من تخصص مهندس الميكانيكا لذلك يجب علينا ان نتعرف على هذا المجال من عدة نقاط
1- ما هى مكونات ال piping system ؟ 
2-مواصفات هذة المكونات والتعرف عليها ؟
3- اسلوب التنفيذ والعمل ؟
4- اختبارات piping system او ال pipe line ?
5- ماهى المشاكل التى تظهر اثناء الاختبار 
6-على اى اساس يتم اختياراقطار ال pipe وكيف يتتم حساب ال head losses داخل ال pipe وغير ذلك ؟

نستطيع سرد هذا المجال ان شاء الله فى هذة النقاط وان كان عند احد الاخوة المشاركين اسلوب اخر لسرد الموضوع فلا مانع من طرحة ونلتزم بسرد نقطة نقطة من هذا الموضوع باسلوب بسيط وبشكل عام ان شاء الله ليعم النفع للجميع

فى انتظار مشاركتكم


----------



## محمدغزالى (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

ما معنى piping system ?
هى عبارة عن منظومة من الpipe يمكن ان تحتوى على سائل او غاز لذلك يعتبر ال pipe line جزء من piping system وهذا تعريف بسيط لتقريب المعنى فقط

ماهى مكونات ال piping system ؟

يحتوى ال piping system على 

1- المواسير بانواعها المختلفة 
2- المحابس بانواعها المختلفة 
3-القطع والوصلات الخاصة مثل (كوع 90 وكوع 45 و مشترك وغير ذلك )

وان شاء الله سوف يتم التعرف على كل وحدة على حدة


----------



## فراس بشناق (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع المهم
وننتظر منكم سرد الموضوع.
بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmad har (2 يونيو 2008)

انتظروا مني مشاركة مفيدة ان شاء الله
طبعا بعد اذنك مهندس محمد


----------



## ahmed morshidy (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا محمد الغزالى
وان شاء الله يكون موضوع رائع نستفاد منه جميعا


----------



## محمدغزالى (2 يونيو 2008)

على فكرة والله ياجماعة موضوع جميل جدا ومجال مفتوح جدا فى الخارج


----------



## نتيجة رقم (17 يونيو 2008)

جميل جدا ومجال جميل جدا ومجال جميل جدا ومجاجميل جدا ومجال ل


----------



## نتيجة رقم (17 يونيو 2008)

جميل جدا ومجال جميل جدا ومججميل جدا ومجال جميل جدا ومجال جميل جدا ومجاجميل جدا ومجال ل
ال جميل جدا ومجاجميل جدا ومجال ل


----------



## نتيجة رقم (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير


----------



## نتيجة رقم (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير


----------



## نتيجة رقم (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير
جزاكم الله خييييييييييييير


----------



## سدير عدنان (18 يونيو 2008)

شرح مبسط ومفيد اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## ramadan2000 (18 يونيو 2008)

اعتقد ان النقطه الاولى هى تحديد نوع العمل المراد لتحيد نوع الموسير المستخدمه وبالتالى نجد صعوبة عمل المهندس المدنى فى مجالات التكيف المركزى البترول ممكن pluming المهم انى احدد الموسير حعمل بها ايه فمثلا التكيف المركزى chilled water استخدم مواسير حديد جدول 40 بمعنى انها تستطيع ان تتحمل ضغط الشبكه وكذلك الصرف نحدد مواسيره ولغلايات البخار جدول80 ثم على حسب المسار احدد الخامت المطلوبه فمثلا ان كان لحام اححدد الكيعان ولحام وبراد اهم شىء فى اللحام 1-شنفريه فى اخر الموسير المقطوعه ثم التبنيط ثم الفرست =1st pass for weldingثم ال2nd pass ثم الكاب ويجب عليك ان تتابع اخى المهنس اللحام ويده والمنظر الاخير نصيحه المنظر اللى انت ماتستريحلهوش ارفضهثم قبل ذلك كله التصميم وامكانية تنفيذه ومطابقته للقونين الميكانيكيه ونكمل فيمابعد


----------



## rasmi (17 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميييل


----------



## Abdel-Naser (17 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع وارجو منك يا اخي ان تكمل باقي النقاط الموضوعة وشكرا


----------



## عمرانوف (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم..يتبع....
يوجد تصنيفين:
1-مياه مالحة(مجلى -مغاسل -دورات المياه)(مادة الأنابيب/2"-3"-4"-6"-8"/pvcضمن أي مبنى)(PEمادة الأنابيب/25-30-40-50-60-70/ سم للتصريف الصحي بالموقع العام حول المبنى)
-2 مياه حلوة(الواصلة للخزان و خلاطات الماء)(مادة الأنابيب/15-20-25-32-40/ مم PPR ضمن أي مبنى -مادة الأنابيبPE(للمياه الحلوة بالموقع العام حول المبنى))


----------



## makawi-the (18 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوعك مهم جدا جدا ...... أرجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمران احمد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## الفارس2020 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا اخي محمد على هذا الشرح المبسط بس ممكن توضح لنا ماهي عمليات الصيانه لpiping system
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## NAK (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و اعتقد انه لابد من توضيح الفرق بين Pipeline و Linepipe


----------



## NAK (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مرفق مواصفات المعهد الامريكي لبترول الخاصة ب Linepipe


----------



## virtualknight (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبالتوفيق وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## رقي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## NAK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مشروع إنشاء خط أنابيب يبدأ بما يعرف بخطوات التصميم و تشمل:

الدراسة الأولية:
و فيها يحدد المهندس كلاً من: مسارات الخط, شروط الخدمة و خطة النوعية.
مسارات الخط:
	الاعتبارات البيئية.
	اعتبارات السلامة.

شروط الخدمة:
	المواد التي ستنقل في الخط.
	الضغط, درجة الحرارة و معدل التدفق.
	شروط الاندفاع ( سائل, مائع ثنائي الطور, غاز جاف).
	الانخفاض في الضغط, اختيار قطر الأنبوب.

خطة النوعية.

و بالدراسة الأولية فقط يمكن تحديد معامل التصميم الأولي.

بعد ذلك على المهندس أن يقوم بالهندسة الأولية للخط و تشمل:

الهندسة الأولية:
و فيها يحدد المهندس كلاً من: معامل التصميم, فئة التصميم و المواد.
معامل التصميم:
	معامل النقاء.
	شروط الخدمة.
	بيانات تصنيف المواقع.

فئة التصميم:
	تصميم بناءً على الضغط و درجة الحرارة.
	فئة الإجهاد.
	التمدد و المرونة.

المواد:
	اختيار سمك الأنبوب.
	اختيار مادة الأنبوب.

و بالهندسة الأولية فقط يمكن الحصول على تفويض ببدء الإنشاء.
بعد ذلك على المهندس أن يعد بيانات التصميم و التي تشمل:
المعابر:
	العوامل البيئية.
	تصميم المعابر.
	مراجعة معامل التصميم.

تركيب الخط:
	تصميم الخط.
	تصميم الضغط.
	اختيار المعدات.
	مراجعة معامل التصميم.
	أنظمة الأمان.
	فئة الاجهاد.
	التمدد و المرونة.
	دراسات الخطورة.

التأكل:
	التآكل الخارجي.
	تقصي التآكل.
	الحماية الكاثودية.

الاختبار و التدشين:
	العوامل البيئية.
	خطة الإختبار.
	خطة التدشين.


و ببيانات التصميم يمكن تكوين مستندات المشروع. 


الملف المرفق يحتوي على عرض مرئي باللغة الانجليزية لهذا الموضوع.


----------



## MOHAMED9572 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الله سعد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع
ممكن ارفاق مشروع كامل لتصميم خط انا بيب 
وماهى البرامج المستخدمه فى تصميم خطوط الانابيب وهل يمكن ارفاقها ان وجدت ؟


----------



## NAK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم عبدالله

تصميم خط الانابيب ينقسم الى قسمين:
تصميم هيدروليكي:
و فيه يحدد المصمم حجم الانبوب و مقدار الانخفاض في الضغط و موقع مضخات الدعم إن كانت مطلوبة.

تصميم الخط نفسه:
و فيه يصمم المهندس مواقع الصمامات, التفرعات, حوامل الأنبوب, دوائر التمدد, الكتل الخرسانية الداعمة.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عبد الله سعد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى الفاضل Nak انا تخصص قوى واحب شغل الهيدروليك ياريت لو عندك اى برامج حسابيه او مشاريع اوملفات مفيده فى هذا المجال لاتبخل علينا بها وجزاك الله كل خير على التوضيح


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر لصاحب الموضوع ولجميع المتداخلين الكرام .. 

وحيث أن هذا الموضوع مهم جدا , فاحب ان يتم الحديث عنه بشكل مرتب مثلما بدأه الاخ محمد غزالي , والمداخلات كتون في نفس الجزء الذي يتكلم عنه .. 

لدي الكثير من الكتب والمصادر بعون الله سأنزلها تباعا ..


----------



## NAK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل سعد:
في المنتدى عدة برامج خاصة بالحسابات الهيدروليكية أحدها قام العبدلله بوضعه في المنتدى, هذه البرامج مفيدة جداّ شرط أن يكون المصمم قد سبق له أجراء الحسابات يدوياً بحيث يكون ملماً بالمعادلات و ظروف الاستخدام و كذلك يكون لديه حس نحو الارقام الناتجة.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## اسلام عمار (26 يناير 2009)

الف شكر نفسى اعرف كيف اسخدام الجدوال


----------



## علي عدنان احمد (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا يا ورد


----------



## حيدر محمد اغضيب (29 يناير 2009)

انا اؤيدك على هذا الموضوع واحب لو انك تطرقت في موضوعك باجمال عن خطوط الانابيب في المنشآت النفطية وذلك لانها واسعة الاستعمال ولها متعلقات كبيرة ومشكل اكبر من تاكل وغيرة.........


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للجميع
بس صدقا ما في شي مفيد
يعني توقعت الاقي مقال او ملخص


----------



## WAT (1 فبراير 2009)

*منظومة الأنابيب*

بالنسبة لأنابيب الغاز الطبيعي نبدأ دراسة خط الأنابيب كالتالي : 
1- تحديد الضغط في الأنبوب و كمية الغاز المطلوب نقله و الطول التقريبي للخط , وهنا يتم تحديد القطر الداخلي الأدنى المطلوب .........

2- يتم دراسة الإجهاد الميكانيكي الذي يتعرض له الأنبوب وتتم العملية إما بالحسابات اليدوية أو بواسطة برامج جاهزة مثل برنامج CEASER و يتحدد من هذه الدراسة الـ Grade الذي يتبع له الأنبوب ومنه نحدد نوع قضيب اللحام المناسب حيث أن بعض تقنيات اللحام تختلف من Grade إلى أخر فمثلاً بعض الأنواع تحتاج إلى التسخين قبل اللحام .........

3- يتم دراسة مسار الخط و إختيار المسار الأمثل إقتصادياً و فنياً من حيث تقاطعه مع الطرق أو خطوط التوتر أو المناطق المسكونة و طبيعتها و هذه تحدد تغير سماكة جدار الأنبوب حسب تغير طبيعة الأرض المار بها و تؤخذ المواصفات الخاصة من ASME 

4- تتم الدراسة الهيدروليكية للأنبوب مع الأخذ بعين الإعتبار درجة الحرارة الدنيا والعظمى مفاقيد الضغط و سرعة تدفق الغاز في الأنبوب ( بالنسبة لأنابيب الغاز فأن تأثير إرتفاع أو لإنخفاض مستوى الأنبوب مهمل أما بالنسبة لأنابيب البترول و السوائل فيجب أخذها بعين الإعتبار ) , و يتم من هذه الدراسة تحديد أماكن محطات الصمامات المعطعية و محطات الضغط ( للخطوط الطويلة ) , بالإضافة لنقاط الـ Launcher و الـ Receiver و التي تستخدم من أجل تنظيف الأنبوب piging و إجراء عمليات الفحص ..........

5- يتم دراسة نوع التربة ضمن مسار الخط من أجل دراسة الحماية من التآكل 

و هذه العملية يقوم فيها مجموعة من المهنسين و المساحين و قد تأخذ و قتً طويلاً حسب طبيعة العمل 

و كل من هذه المراحل فيها من الأمور التفصيلية الشيء الكثير , و أي شخص يوجد عنده سؤال محدد 
أنا مستععد للإجابة بحدود معلوماتي لأن الموضوع كبير جداً , كما يمكن أن أرسل بعض الأمثلة العملية لدراسة خط الغاز العربى ( القسم المار بسوريا ) , علماً أن قطر الخط 32 إنش بضغط تصميمي 75 بار 

:81:


----------



## عبد الله سعد (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للاخ wat على المعلومات القيمه
ياريت تضع لنا مشروع تم تصميمه وحسابه مع ذكر البرامج الهندسه المستخدمه فى الحسابات 
ولك جزيا الشكر يا اخى


----------



## أبو فاطمة (7 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مكمل*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=118594


----------



## eng-eyad (7 فبراير 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء بالنسبه لموضوع تصميم خطوط الانابيب فهو موضوع جميل قد بدأت منذ فتره بدراسته بصوره جيده وذلك لعملي في مشروع ضخم لخطوط الانابيب 
واذا اردنا ان نتعرف على خطوط الانابيب فلابد ان نسأل انفسنا عن امور اساسية
طول خط الانابيب
السائل المراد نقله
الارتفاعات (الوضع الجغرافي للمنطقه)
معدل التدفق المطلوب
من هذه الامور الاساسية وغيرها يتم تحديد قطر الانبوب ومادة صنعه مع مراعاة بعض الامور الفنية على سبيل المثال نظرية العالم رينولد لسريان المائع بصوره منتظمه او غير منتظمه بما يعرف برينولد نمبر
حيث تتم مراعاة سرعة السائل في الانبوب وان لاتزيد عن سرعه معينه على ضوء ذلك يتم تحديد قطر الانبوب
وكما نعلم ان معدل التدفق = مساحة سطح الانبوبx سرعة السائل 
لو افترضنا ان سرعة السائل 2.5 متر في الثانية وهي سرعه منطقية وواقعية امكننا تحديد قطر الانبوب 
وهنالك امور ومفاضلات تدخل في اختيار قطر منها تناسب قطر الانبوب عكسياً مع الفقد نتيجة الاحتكاك وكذلك النظر من الناحيه الماديه والبحث ايهما افضل اختيار قطر كبير والاستفاده من تقليل الفقد نتيجة الاحتكاك وبالتالي توفير طاقة المضخات الدافعه
ام اختيار انبوب اصغر نسبيا وتوفير كميه من المال الدفوع في الانابيب ولكن بتشغيل مضخات اكبر 

يطول الحديث 
ونراكم على خير
وافيدكم بان موضوع خطوط الانابيب من اهتماماتي وان شاء الله سوف يكتمل عما قريب بحث لي موسع يتحدث عن 
صناعة الانابيب
تصميم خطوط الانابيب
لحام خطوط الانابيب
انظمة الحماية
تغليف الانابيب
وشكرا


----------



## WAT (7 فبراير 2009)

*دراسة عملية لخط أنابيب*

لتعم الفائدة للجميع , مارأيكم أن نبداً دراسة خط أنابيب من الصفر معا و نستعرض نتائج كل مرحلة 
مع العلم أن خط الأنابيب التالي منفذ و حساباته موجودة : 
خط أنابيب للغاز الطبيعي 
Up stream pressure 30 barg 
معدل تدفق الغاز المطلوب : 1000000NM3/day 
upstream temperature 15 C 
طول الخط 15 Km 
NG Specific Gravity 0.6 
نوع الأنابيب Seamless Carbon Steel 


الخطوة الأولى , يجب القيام بالحسابات التالية 
1- قطر الأنبوب حسابياً - قيمة الإنخفاض بالضغط - سرعة تدفق الغاز 

يرجى من الأخوة إيجاد النتائج أعلاه و بعد يومين سأضع الحلول - علماً أن المشروع منفذ عملياً و هو يزود عنفه غازية بالغاز الطبيعي , وبعد ذلك سننتقل للخطوة التالية في التصميم 
مع ضرورة الإنتباه أن الواحدات أعلاه بالنظام المتري 


مشكورين


----------



## ahklak (5 مارس 2009)

اشكرك اخى على هدا الموضوع الشيق 
انتظر بفارغ الصبردراسة هدا الموضوع


----------



## ahklak (5 مارس 2009)

امتلة فى تصميم حجم الانبوب و مقدار والمصمم حجم الانبوب و مقدار الانخفاض في الضغط و موقع مضخات الدعم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م م احمد (23 مايو 2011)

لمن يريد أي أستفسار يمكنة التواصل على البريد الالكتروني : [email protected] و سيصلة الجواب بالسرعة الممكنة ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد بابكر النشيب (23 مايو 2011)

شكراً


----------



## اسعد ميسان (24 مايو 2011)

*مشاركة رائعة*

والله اخواني انا بحاجة لاي معلومة تخص الموضوع لان المجال مفتوح بالعمل ......وننتظر الكثير منكم


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 يونيو 2011)

thank you


----------



## ternado (10 مارس 2013)

هل لدي حضراتكم معلومة عن كيفية تخطيط هذه النوعية من المشاريع Pipelines Projects (Water Supply)?


----------



## ديار السعيدي (13 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صادق حمود (14 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكم اخواني على الطرح والمناقشه العلميه ؟ ولكن كنت اتمنى مناقشه اهم الطرق التكنلوجيه للانشاء من ناحيه طريقه اللحام ونوعيته ؟ نوع الفحص المهم ورقم الاستندر الذي يتم الاعتماد عليه عند العمل في الموقع ؟ وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-hema2011 (29 مارس 2013)

بصراحة ممتاز


----------

